# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  هل تستطيع ... ان تنقد نضالي( ارهابي )

## ابن الشرق خالد راجح

نضالي هو اتحاد التنمية الكونفدرالي 

الارهاب من يرهب رهبة رهيب رهاب الخ...

الارهاب هو استخدام العنف لتحقيق المصالح السياسية 

هي امريكا تستخدم العنف لتحقيقي الديمقراطية في العراق 
هي المقاومة العراقية تستخدم العنف لتحقيق مصالحها السياسية و تحرير الوطن اذا الكل ارهابي

----------


## ابن الشرق خالد راجح

لكن مارئيك بشرعية حضارة البندقية :

تبدا القصة في القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي عندما بدأ الاسبان والبرتغال في الملاحة 
وبدأ تاريخ الاستعمار الذي لم يسبق في التاريخ بهذة الشكلية 
ومر بعدة عصر التنوير القرن السادس عشر وولد الفكر الغربي المعاصر 
ومربعدها الثورة الصناعية القرن الثامن عشر -القرن التاسع عشر تنشط الاستعمار في العالم 
و انتهى بالقرن العشرين بعد حرب العالميتين الاولى و الثانية 
و العصر الذي يعقب الاستعمار عصر الامبريلية وهي ان تبع الدولة الضعيفة الدولة القوية 
جاء القرن الحاليا عصرنا ودخل العالم في معادلة احادية = الغرب جل الكيان و الاخرى نسب شي من الكيان العالم يدخل في معادلة جديدة لم تسبق في التاريخ الاحادية او الدفاع الخارجي الغربي الاحادي 
تكون النمط الانجو سكسوني يعني انجلتر سيوسكلنوجيا و السيوسكلونجيا = التغير =العالم على النمط الانجلزي
و العالم ضحية هذة المعادلة ليست انسانية و لاحتى حيوانية بل شيطانية 
وجاءت الحروب و المشاكل المعاصرة نتاج 650 ستمائة و خمسين سنة من الاستعمار 
فاسرائيل لم تكون لو لا وجد الاحادية البريطانية و حرب العراق و ايران و حرب الكوريتين و الفيتنامين 
الا بوجد المعادلة الاحادية عندما تتحكم امريكا في سيادة تايمور الشرقية شرق ماليزيا فان هذا النمط لم يسبق في التاريخ اطلاقا ما كان للامبرطورية الاخمنئية الفارسية ان تدير ميدان الهند و الصين و اثيوبيا 
هي حروب السودان المعاصرة ناتج الدفاع الخارجي الاحادي الغربي المكنوفوردلر 
.



جاءت نظرية دول العالم الاول الذي قام على نهضة الاستعمار ونهب حقوق البشر بينما المسروق يكون من دول العالم الثالث الفقيرة و المتخلفة بسب سياستهم الغير انسانية الاستعمار يقوم على نهب المستعر
ومن ثم كانت هذة المعادة .
ولكن نضالنا لن يموت نعم هناك نضال كونفدرالي يحارب الاحادية و يخاصم الامبريالية
لاستعمار (أو الكولونيالية من كلمة colonia باللغة اللاتينية هو مصطلح يشير إلى ظاهرة سياسية، اجتماعية وثقافية تشمل إقامة مستوطنات أوروبية خارج أوروبا منذ القرن ال15 واستيلاء الدول الأوروبية سياسيا واقتصاديا على مناطق واسعة في جميع القارات الأخرى، بما في ذلك إخضاع الشعوب القاطنة فيها لحكم الدول الأوروبية واستغلال كنوزها الطبيعية وعمل السكان المحليين لصالح الدول الأوروبية. انتهى الاستعمار تدريجيا خلال النصف الآخر من القرن ال20ولكنه يعتبر من أكثر الظواهر السياسية تأثيرا على صورة العالم المعاصر.
ترتبط ظاهرة الاستعمار بالنهضة الأوروبية وعصر الاستكشاف وتعزز السلطات المركزية في كل من البرتغال، إسبانيا، بريطانيا، فرنسا وبعض الممالك الإيطالية، حيث شهدت أوروبا في نهاية القرون الوسطى تطورات تكنولوجية سريعة، خاصة في مجال الملاحة وحيث تمكنت السلطات المركزية الأكثر استقرارا من تمويل مشاريع طموحة تشمل إرسال بعثات من الملاحين والجنود والمستوطنين إلى مواقع بعيدة عن بلادهم الأصلية.
يعتبر معظم المؤرخين تأسيس المستعمرة البرتغالية في سبتةفي 1415نقطة البداية لظاهرة الاستعمار. وبغض النظر عن الحملات الصليبية كان احتلال سبتة من قبل الجيوش البرتغالية وتأسيس المستعمرة فيها أول عملية لتوسيع سيطرة دولة أوروبية خارج القارة الأوروبية. خلال القرن ال15، أيام الأمير إنريكه الملاح الملك أفونسو الخامس والملك مانويل الأول شنت البرتغال حملات استكشافية بحرية، وتمكن ملاحوها في1434من عبور رأس بوجادور (اليوم في الصحراء الغربية الذي اعتبروه الأوروبيين نقطة غير قابلة للاجتياز. وأقامت البرتغال في تلك الفترة محطات تجارية، بما في ذلك محطات التجارة بالعبيد على الشواطئ الأفريقية الغربية بدعم الفاتيكان الذي منحها الأولوية من بين الدول الكثوليكية في السيطرة على المواقع المعثورة عليها جنوبي رأس بوجادور. في 1487 وصل البرتغاليين إلى رأس الرجاء الصالح وفي 1497 وصلوا إلى شرقي إفريقيا.
في نهاية القرن ال15 انضمت إسبانيا إلى موجة الجولات الاستكشافية والاستعمار حيث قرر الملوك الكاثوليك مراعاة محاولة الرحالة الإيطالي كريستوفر كولومبوس اجتياز المحيط الأطلسي وكانت نتيجة هذه المحاولة اكتشاف الجزر الكاريبيةغربي القارة الأمريكية وإقامة "إسبانيا الجديدة منطقة في أمريكا سيطر عليها نائب ملك إسبانيا، في 1525
الاستعمار هو ظاهرة تهدف إلى سيطرة دولة قوية على دولة ضعيفة وبسط نفوذها من أجل استغلال خيراتها في المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وهي بالتالي نهب وسلب منظم لثروات البلاد المستعمرة، فضلاً عن تحطيم كرامة شعوب تلك البلاد وتدمير تراثها الحضاري والثقافي، وفرض ثقافة الاستعمار على أنها الثقافة الوحيدة القادرة على نقل البلاد المستعمرة إلى مرحلة الحضارة
تطور مفهوم الاستعمار عبر مراحل متداخلة


الاستعمار الاستيطاني : إنشاء مستعمرات، أي محطات تجارية أو تجمعات سكانية مأهولة بمواطني دولة معينة خارج أراضي هذه الدولة، واستخدام هذه المستعمرات لتعزيز تأثير هذه الدولة على المحليين أو لتثبيت سيطرتها على الطرق، المعابر، المواقع الاستراتيجية، الأراضي الخصبة أو المناجم. شاع هذا النوع من الاستعمار منذ القرن ال16 وحتى منتصف القرن ال20. في الكثير من الأحيان تطور فرق ثقافي وسياسي بين سكان المستعمرات وبلدانهم الأصلية، مما أدى إلى انفصلهم عن دول الأم وإنشاء دول جديدة.
الاستعمار الاستغلالي، أو الإمبريالية : وهو الدولة سلطتها المباشرة إلى إقليم خارجي بوسائل سياسية أو اقتصادية أو عسكرية.
الاستعمار الجديد : السيطرة غير المباشرة على دول معينة بأدوات اقتصادية أو ثقافية أو سياسية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ [/SIZE]

----------

